# Nokia N79 & N85 available



## nikhilpai (Oct 21, 2008)

*Nokia N79 & N85: First Impressions*

Wavetelmobiles.com is now showing both these phones as available.

N79 - Rs.19767
N85 - Rs.23531


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 21, 2008)

the price of n85, if true is just fantastic .. anyone, seriously looking for a month old n95 8gb .. pm me


----------



## krazzy (Oct 21, 2008)

zOMG! Awesome prices!


----------



## pickster (Oct 21, 2008)

still marked as 'coming soon' on nokia's website...

and as previously mentioned, n85's price is infact, good.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2008)

holy crap..u have to be kidding me....


----------



## pradeeocitm62 (Oct 21, 2008)

any idea about 5800 launch???  heard that it will be launched around 27 K.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2008)

oh ok i just founf out through various sites that n85 has indeed been released but not at the rate mentioned here...
Tech2site source-The Nokia N85 has started shipping and will be retailed at an MRP of Rs. 27,299
2-3 more sites have said the same thing...

damn..if it was priced around 22k i would have surely bought it...guess will have to buy the n82 now...



pradeeocitm62 said:


> any idea about 5800 launch??? heard that it will be launched around 27 K.


 

Oh u mean the nokia touchscreen phone(tube)..it will release in december(most likely)& not be priced at 27k...prolly is somewhere around 19-20k...


----------



## pickster (Oct 21, 2008)

pradeeocitm62 said:


> any idea about 5800 launch???  heard that it will be launched around 27 K.



should be sometime around november.

and 27K? no chance!
something more like 20K


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh ok i just founf out through various sites that n85 has indeed been released but not at the rate mentioned here...
> Tech2site source-The Nokia N85 has started shipping and will be retailed at an MRP of Rs. 27,299
> 2-3 more sites have said the same thing...



That will be MRP. There is always a difference of Rs.2k-3k between MRP & street price


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 21, 2008)

oh i hope so.... 

btw...had gone to a priority dealer in mumbai...they said it should be available by next week..


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 21, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh i hope so....
> 
> btw...had gone to a priority dealer in mumbai...they said it should be available by next week..



You will get it a little expensive from a Nokia Priority shop.
Buy from any shop other than Nokia Priority to get a cheaper price.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2008)

no i meant is if nokia priority dealer hasn't started selling it,would alfa get it before them?


----------



## krazzy (Oct 22, 2008)

Nokia's priority dealers only sell phones which are officially launched by Nokia in India. Also they only get it in stock after the official launch day. Shops like Alfa on the other hand sell phones which are not available officially here (like the old N-Gage or 6120 Classic, etc.) and many times they have it in stock even before the official release. Obviously these are then sold without bill and warranty.

And yes, Nokia's Priority shops officially rapes you when it comes to the cost of the phone. Sometimes it is 2k more than the price at Alfa.


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 22, 2008)

i don't think n85 is that cheap at 23k......thats probably the price of n79....


----------



## pickster (Oct 22, 2008)

LegendKiller said:


> i don't think n85 is that cheap at 23k......thats probably the price of n79....



23k is probably the price of n79? :O
what are you talking about man?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 22, 2008)

Dnt you think its unnecessary to actually create a thread owing to the avibility of a phone.Make a single thread and post all the availibility infos there.Also theres a price section for the prices.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Nokia's priority dealers only sell phones which are officially launched by Nokia in India. Also they only get it in stock after the official launch day. Shops like Alfa on the other hand sell phones which are not available officially here (like the old N-Gage or 6120 Classic, etc.) and many times they have it in stock even before the official release. Obviously these are then sold without bill and warranty.
> 
> And yes, Nokia's Priority shops officially rapes you when it comes to the cost of the phone. Sometimes it is 2k more than the price at Alfa.


 
ahh ok thanks man...yeah i do agree about the priority dealer part...doesn't make sense to pay 2-3k more in priority than alfa...


----------



## krates (Oct 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dnt you think its unnecessary to actually create a thread owing to the avibility of a phone.Make a single thread and post all the availibility infos there.Also theres a price section for the prices.



don't deteriorate our NOKIA thread go and make your C905 thread wherever you want 

lol the phone is not even released ? how can they price it ?


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 23, 2008)

n85 price confirmed .. its 23.3k .. my dealer was even ready to get me one today .. but i need to sell n95 8gb first .. any buyers over here ..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 23, 2008)

23k is good


----------



## utsav (Oct 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dnt you think its unnecessary to actually create a thread owing to the avibility of a phone.Make a single thread and post all the availibility infos there.Also theres a price section for the prices.



lol @ AYREAMER 

then i would like to ask u 1 question. whats the need of creating a thread that ur phone is sold K850 sold--->13k.Countdown C905  and also a countdown for a phone which is not even available   

offtopic:- y u remain invisible on ym all the time


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 23, 2008)

really? n85 is for 23k.............thats good..


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 23, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> Dnt you think its unnecessary to actually create a thread owing to the avibility of a phone.Make a single thread and post all the availibility infos there.Also theres a price section for the prices.



Don't be so jealous  I know SE takes ages to release their phones so you don't get a chance to create similar threads for SE more often 



LegendKiller said:


> really? n85 is for 23k.............thats good..



If only the Nokia 5800 had not been announced for release in November.... I would have already got one of these 2 phones in my pocket by now


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2008)

Surprisingly not many reviews are out yet...


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 23, 2008)

reviews of n85 , n79 and 5800 are out for a long time .. only u need to know where .. 

*www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n85-en.shtml#17

*www.smape.com/en/reviews/nokia/Nokia_N85-rev.html

as far as 5800 goes .. if it would have 5mp cam i would have got it .. after using k750i > k790i > n73me > n82 > n95 8gb , i am used to good camera phones .. i will wait for nseries touch device ..which is expected in a 2-3 months ..

i personally liked the look of n81 .. hence for me n85 looks are good too .. lets see when i can get rid of my n95 8gb ..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 23, 2008)

oh thanks...there are some on youtube too...i meant some bigwigs like symbian,gsm haven't posted one yet...Thanks for these anyways


----------



## aritrap (Oct 23, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh thanks...there are some on youtube too...i meant some bigwigs like symbian,gsm haven't posted one yet...Thanks for these anyways


 mobile-review and smape are much better than gsmarena. GSMArena provides reviews on functionality of the OS and the looks but it provides no insight on the hardware of the phone and what is the advantage of that particular hardware platform which mobile-review and Smape does. Mobile-review and Smape get the phones real fast and give reviews pretty quickly. GSMArena takes a long time in procuring the phones.

@yogi7272 Check ur PM. I just PM'ed you.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 23, 2008)

yup .. smape is cool .. its even having pixon and renoir previews .. lg and samsungs 8mp touchscreen phones ..


----------



## aritrap (Oct 23, 2008)

@yogi7272  I sent u another PM. Do reply ASAP.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Oct 23, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Don't be so jealous  I know SE takes ages to release their phones so you don't get a chance to create similar threads for SE more often




Someone missed the N96. 
Btw, all SE phones have been delivered on time and as expected. All the walkman phones were revelaed and released in a month's notice.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 24, 2008)

ok .. guys n95 8gb sold for cool 22k .. oh yeah .. n85 here i come .. lets see if i can get my hands on it tonight ..


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 24, 2008)

hi im new here. Hey yogi waiting for a review frm u on the N85.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 25, 2008)

hmm. . getting it today mostly .. lets hope i dont suffer from early adoptar syndrome ..the device must be solid enough ..

i will surely compare n82 xenon with n85 dual led flash .. camera comparison for sure ..

ok guys, been to shop .. almost purchased n85 .but.. the slider was moving from left to right in closed position .. the same movement was there when the slider was moved down ..although there was not a movement when it was slide down revealing keypad .. the movement was too much , hence thought for waiting till monday for new stock .. the shopkeeper arranged only one piece for me .

now few impressions abt n85 --  its sleek, build quality is solid too, leaving that slider problem ..i hope the slider prob is that handset specific, not model specific .. also d pad was too stiff to use , n82 d pad is way better ..again it should be that particular handset specific problem. 

camera is very good .. i thought it to be even better than n82 because of vibrant colours ..those colours should be because of oled screen .. screen is just fantastic ..u can use dual led while video recording .. its a lot better than single led of n95 8gb ..but falls short of n82 xenon.. geo tagging is also avilable in video recording .. the phone feels very sleek in hand ..also movement of camera lens cover is very good .. fm transmitter was there .. also feature pack 2 was nice too ..also keypad lock key on right side is nice addition .., camera shutter key was very nice too use as well ..

only prob was slider movement and stiff d pad ...

guys , pls post if u can locate n85 in ur area with price ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 25, 2008)

any idea about the price of N79

also, if possible let us know the ammount of RAM N79 has


----------



## hardy0013 (Oct 26, 2008)

i got the n85 today at the price of 24000
it is really a gr8 deal ..
wow..... no 1 in all things .........


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 26, 2008)

hey hardy tell us more abt the N85. Does it have slider problems or is it fine?


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2008)

hardy0013 said:


> i got the n85 today at the price of 24000
> it is really a gr8 deal ..
> wow..... no 1 in all things .........



is there any slider movement and how is ur d  pad .. is it fine or stiff 

i guess the piece i got was faulty one as navi wheel also was not functioning properly ..
n79 is priced at 19.x something ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2008)

Can U plz confirm the cost of N79 & it's RAM yogi? I need to make my purchase decision based on it.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2008)

my dealer quoted 20k for n79 as of today .. it has same 128mb ram and processor of n85 ..its pretty good .. i would still say go for n82 for that price range ..n79 only if u dont need xenon ..and content with dual led .. also hardware platform is different ..its upto u ..anyways both are equally good handsets ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2008)

If the price is same then I would rather go for N79 then N82 due to better looks (to me) & better keypad then N82. 

Thanx for informing about the RAM size & CPU. I can live without the Xenon flash as my main requirements are a better camera for higher quality video recording & pics then my K750i & Opera Mobile (Opera Mini can't open all the page).

I hope by December end N79's price will reduce.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 26, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> is there any slider movement and how is ur d  pad .. is it fine or stiff
> 
> i guess the piece i got was faulty one as navi wheel also was not functioning properly ..
> n79 is priced at 19.x something ..



Did u get it changed?

It seems there are quite a few reports on mobile forums worldwide about the N85 slider being wobbly.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2008)

After looking a lot, at N73 ME, SE G700, G900, Nokia N82 & N79...I came to a conclusion that the only phone which fits all my requirements perfectly is only Nokia N79. Every other phone has some or the other flaw & N79 is the only one fitting my requirements. I hope by december its price will reduce cos once I buy this phone, I will keep it for 3 years atleast.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2008)

nikeel said:


> Did u get it changed?
> 
> It seems there are quite a few reports on mobile forums worldwide about the N85 slider being wobbly.



i did not purchase it .. i am going to get one today actually ..lets hope i get a good solid one ..

n79 is a nice choice ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 26, 2008)

If you can have a look at N79, then have a look at tell me how is it build quality wise. Also, whether it is slow in general navigation etc...


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 26, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> After looking a lot, at N73 ME, SE G700, G900, Nokia N82 & N79...I came to a conclusion that the only phone which fits all my requirements perfectly is only Nokia N79. Every other phone has some or the other flaw & N79 is the only one fitting my requirements. I hope by december its price will reduce cos once I buy this phone, I will keep it for 3 years atleast.



U not considering the 5800 ?



gxsaurav said:


> If you can have a look at N79, then have a look at tell me how is it build quality wise. Also, whether it is slow in general navigation etc...



And the hardness of the soft keys.... the call & end keys


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok .. guys, got my n85 today ..  simply fantastic device ..  next bestseller for sure 

anyone wanaa know abt n85 .. ur welcome ..


----------



## aritrap (Oct 27, 2008)

Is the slider woobly even now? Is the D pad functioning well?  
Did ur phone come with a 8GB memory card in the box?

@yogi You have got a PM from me.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2008)

I m not to keen of 5800 Express Music. I don't like full touchscreen phone, they get dirty quicky. But if the cost of N79 & 5800 is same when buying, I will go for 5800 instead


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 27, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> ok .. guys, got my n85 today ..  simply fantastic device ..  next bestseller for sure
> 
> anyone wanaa know abt n85 .. ur welcome ..



Congrats !!

1. How is the slider quality?
2. How is the build quality? Does it feel too plasticky?
3. How is the Dual LED ?
4. Is the FM Transmitter enabled?
5. Compare with N95 8GB
6. Are the keys below the screen good to use? The soft keys, the call & end keys, the menu & the clear key?


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 27, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> ok .. guys, got my n85 today ..  simply fantastic device ..  next bestseller for sure
> 
> anyone wanaa know abt n85 .. ur welcome ..



Hey yogi does the n85 support WMV playback? Pls cud u try WMV files and let us knw if it supports or nt. Thank u


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2008)

@Yogi: Congrats...for new N85...do post what it has unique features than N82....


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok thanks guys    i will try to answer ur all questions ..  even a mini review is on the cards 

1.slider quality is better than n95 8gb .. though there is no movement in up-down direction in closed position .. but a slight  very tiny movement from left to right .. though its not a big issue at all ..

2.build quality is very good ..  do not feel plasticky at all ..

3. dual led flash is much better than single led of n95 8gb . though its not on the same lines as xenon flash .. my n82 is lying with my friend hence, cant compare .. but lets assure, its not as effective as xenon of n82 but that can be ignored ,as u can use those dual led setup while video recording and those leds  are pretty bright .. hence u can record in total darkness which n82 cant do ..

4. fm transmitter is enabled .. and its works fine upto a range of 6feet ..that is what i tried with a friend of mine ..will let u know its exact effective range ..

5.  it looks slick and sexy in front of bulky n95 8gb .. at first u cant believe how compact this device is ..

6. keys below the screen are pretty good to use ..they are a bit hard compared to n82 setup but u can get used to it ..no big issue ..

7. yes i think it does support wmv playback ..though i have not tried it personally yet ..will let u know for sure 

8. music quality through headset that is creative ep 630, is way way better than n95 8gb and n82 .. bass is bit more pronounced as well midrange ..its definitely better though i am not an audiophile .. i have heard n81 .. and i can say its on the same lines of n81.. only that n81 was a notch louder ..

9. dont expect speakers to be as loud as n95 8gb ..there are not ..though they are bit louder than n82 setup. they are very clear on the maximum volume ..no distortion ..

10. camera performance is very very good in daylight ..i am even liking it better than n82 cos of its vibrant colour reproduction ..atleast on its beautiful oled screen .. though there is a issue with software in low light ..which i think is a firmware issue and will be fixed for sure 

11. keypad lock/unlock key is very handy ..

12. menu transition effects are very cool .. 

overall, i will call it a nice upgrade from n95 8gb .. not sure whether u want to upgrade from n82 which i think is the  best nokia handset till date .. though n85 has all the qualities to be a bestseller as well .. 

unique features over n82 would be ,

1. 2.6" oled screen ..n82 screen is nowhere in front of it 
2. dual led setup which can be used while video recording 
3. geo tagging is available in video recording as well 
4. feature pack 2 - very nice addition over n82 
5. dedicated media keys which can used while music , radio , gaming , camera , gallery 
6. comes with 8 gb card bundled ..
7. music quality is way better than n82 
8. video playback quality is better too because of  oled screen ..same goes for gaming ..
9. keypad lock key is very handy .. missing in n82 
10. better keypad 
11. camera on the same lines as n82 ..though i think it may be better ..not sure though 
12. fm transmitter as well as navi wheel 
13. usb charging 
14. extra software comes preinstalled as indisms, sms reader, oxford dictionary etc ..
15. battery life is better ..


any more quiries ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2008)

I was able to use Nokia N79 today. On first impression I wished it was available in black. The phone isn't as fast as N82 in UI nevigation, more like 95% speed of N82. One thing I liked is that we can increse the UI font & it is anti-allised, like Cleartype is enabled in it. Camera quality is nice & so is the display for my standards. I wasn't able to check the audio quality though but speakers were loud. It is available for Rs 21.5k.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 27, 2008)

hey...had gone to alfa mumbai today to buy the n82...The price of n85 is 23750 or as yogi said...n79 is 19850/-...thought of going for the n79 but for the price range..i finally bought the n82 today & a free dvd...lol...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2008)

Can V record video in N82 with Xenon flash turned on? we can do it in N79


----------



## krazzy (Oct 27, 2008)

gxsaurav said:


> Can V record video in N82 with Xenon flash turned on? we can do it in N79



Xenon flash can only stay on for a very short fraction of a second. Any longer and it'll burn. Xenon flash hence is only useful for still photography.

The flash in N79 is dual LED, not Xenon. LED's can stay ON for as long as you want but they are not as bright as xenon. Hence for still photography they are not as good as xenon but they can be used for video recording in the dark.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 27, 2008)

Can V record video in N82 with Xenon flash turned on? we can do it in N79


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey...had gone to alfa mumbai today to buy the n82...The price of n85 is 23750 or as yogi said...n79 is 19850/-...thought of going for the n79 but for the price range..i finally bought the n82 today & a free dvd...lol...



excellent choice ..

update on n85 --

global race - racing thunder , the game which uses gpu built in n82 , n95 8gb just absolutely suck on n85 .. so apps which make use of graphics 3d accelerator wont give u good performance on non-gpu handsets such as n85 ,n79 etc .. the same game runs smoothly on both n82 and n95 8gb ..  luckily there are very few apps which makes use of the graphics accelerator, hence its not a big prob ..atleast for me..not much into gaming ..

videos looks simply amazing on n85 ..better than even n95 8gb ..

mark my words guys, as i said it before for n82 ,  n85 is a super fantastic device .. no doubts abt it ..


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 28, 2008)

hey yogi is it an only gsm/edge model of n85? Pls could u go in the settings and see if it supports 3G or nt. And what abt WMV. Thx


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2008)

well, then good thing I didn't buy N82. N79 here I come in decembar


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 28, 2008)

its a gsm as well as 3g one .. it does support wmv too ..


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 28, 2008)

If the 5800 was not coming soon, it would have been a tough choice for me choosing between the N79 & the N85. But I would have probably choosed the N79 only because I am not that fond of sliders.

Congrats on your purchase once again & thanks for answering all the queries. Do keep us updated about the performance.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 28, 2008)

Now hoping for detailed N79 reviews to come online


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 28, 2008)

there seem to be some prob with gps .. i am not able to get any satellite lock with it .. read somewhere on net abt it ..looks like few guys with n85 are facing it too..

lets see what i can do with it .. only used gps with sports tracker with n82 , n95 8gb.. n82 gps lock time was excellent whereas n95 8gb was very poor ..

@gaurav- n79 review is there on mobile-review.com .. its available in russian ..u can translate it with google translator ..pretty detailed one..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 29, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> hey...had gone to alfa mumbai today to buy the n82...The price of n85 is 23750 or as yogi said...n79 is 19850/-...thought of going for the n79 but for the price range..i finally bought the n82 today & a *free dvd*...lol...


 
Jab we met & Rang de basanti ...lolz


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Jab we met & Rang de basanti ...lolz


 
Yeah dude..u got it right...some diwali scratch card..guess everyone was winning...lol...they had a whole bunch of those cds,,,,.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 30, 2008)

@ Yogi..Many many congrats for the N85..

Was out for a few days..so couldn't post at all...

Now I am confused between N79, N82, N85...


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^^^
Thanks dude. For me, there is no comparison between n79 & n82. n82 eyes closed. n85 is a slider, and have got few improvements over n82. For 19k, get n82. Simply awesome phone.

Above 19k, n85 is excellent choice over n95 8gb which i did not like at all barring its 2.8" screen.  n85 is the way to go above 20k if ur looking for a symbian handset


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks 4 the advice Yogi..
The Xenon flash is a great feature which is attracting me 2wards N82..I am a real shutterbug and want gr8 photos..May be the N79 is feature rich but this is something due 2 which I wud prefer N82 in  less than 20k budget...

Greater than 20k, it is N85 all the way...U r right..


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 30, 2008)

For camera centric n series device, get n82 eyes closed. Though, i find n85 produces better, vibrant colours than n82 during bright daylight conditions. But there is a bug in software due to which, low light photos are not good at the moment. And rest assured, they wont touch the same quality as n82 due to lack of xenon flash.


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 30, 2008)

Finally bought the n85. Awesome phne


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 30, 2008)

how much did you get it for?
i went to mobile-store two days back,here in delhi, and they had no clue abt the price....people in mumbai got it at 23k...


----------



## rockstar143 (Oct 31, 2008)

LegendKiller said:


> how much did you get it for?
> i went to mobile-store two days back,here in delhi, and they had no clue abt the price....people in mumbai got it at 23k...



even im from mumbai and got it for 23k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> The *Xenon flash* is a great feature which is attracting me 2wards N82..*I am a real shutterbug and want gr8 photos*..May be the N79 is feature rich but this is something due 2 which I wud prefer N82 in less than 20k budget...


 
If ur budget is less than 20k then ----> Grab N82....
Believe me my frnd...u wont even regret dat u got this awesome fone...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 31, 2008)

How is the audio quality of N85 as compared 2 N82? If both N82 and N85 r coupled with EP 630, which one will b better? And r pics taken with the N85 really 2 much worse than the ones taken with the N82???? If the diff. between pics is not 2 much, then I can go 4 the N85 even... It has other gr8 features as compared 2 the N82....

I m only considering the N85 & N82.. N79 is an absolute no no 4 me due 2 the LED flash and moreover it is in the same price range as the mighty N82....


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> How is the audio quality of N85 as compared 2 N82? If both N82 and N85 r coupled with EP 630, which one will b better? And r pics taken with the N85 really 2 much worse than the ones taken with the N82???? If the diff. between pics is not 2 much, then I can go 4 the N85 even... It has other gr8 features as compared 2 the N82....


Almost same i guess..coz i haven't tested N85...but believe me the N82 music is awesome even with its own bundled earphones...
No questions abt the quality of Xenon Flash...
If u like slider then go 4 N85


----------



## Power UP (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj go for either N82 or the upcoming 5800xm.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

Power UP said:


> uppalpankaj go for either N82 or the upcoming 5800xm.


 
No...he doesnt like touchscreen fones...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 31, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> No...he doesnt like touchscreen fones...



Touchscreen phones r still ok yaar...But the major factor which has put me away 4m the 5800xm is 3.2 MP cam and that 2 with a LED flash..Dammit, Nokia always 4gets 2 put everything in one phone so that people like us can buy it...


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Touchscreen phones r still ok yaar...But the major factor which has put me away 4m the 5800xm is 3.2 MP cam and that 2 with a LED flash..Dammit, Nokia always 4gets 2 put everything in one phone so that people like us can buy it...


 
Then check the reviews out there in web for both N82 & N85 & which impresses u most then buy dat....


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Touchscreen phones r still ok yaar...But the major factor which has put me away 4m the 5800xm is 3.2 MP cam and that 2 with a LED flash..Dammit, Nokia always 4gets 2 put everything in one phone so that people like us can buy it...



I would suggest do not get too much trapped in the megapixels race.
More megapixels are good, but the quality of the camera is not determined by the megapixel count alone. I am sure u know that but just repeating it.

Consider the E71.... it also has a 3.2 MP cam, but its an aweful cam with a purplish shade. So I won't advise u to buy the 5800 if it has a 3.2 MP cam like the E71.

But if it has a decent 3.2 MP cam like that on the N73, then the other benefits of 5800, namely the touchscreen & the 3.2 inch large display more than outweigh the disadvantage of losing a couple of megapixels on the camera.

Just my thoughts. I was also looking forward to a 5 MP cam phone & had set my eyes on the N79. Until I saw the 5800 announcement.


----------



## Power UP (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> Touchscreen phones r still ok yaar...But the major factor which has put me away 4m the 5800xm is 3.2 MP cam and that 2 with a LED flash..Dammit, Nokia always 4gets 2 put everything in one phone so that people like us can buy it...


If nokia puts every thing in one phone, then who will buy the others 

As i suggested earlier go for either N82 or 5800xm.
I would have suggested N85, but 5800xm is much better imho. 3.2mp is less than 5mp but both of them have led, so not much dedicated cams.
On the other hand in 5800, u get a big screen & res plus very loud speakers and further to boot its feature rich.


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 31, 2008)

@uppalpankaj-  music quality through ep630 in n85 is very much better than n82 and n95 8gb. Since i have used all three phones with ep 630 in last two months, i can easily say n85 is way better than n82 which infact is a slightly bettet than n95 8gb. n95 8gb was particularly dissappointing for me. Such a flagship phone with low sound quality is not done.It was the main reason i thought of moving to n85. Bass is more pronounced. Also midrange is sounds way better than n82. I have heard n81 once, and i can safely say it sounds very much like n81, though n81 was bit more louder through ep 630. 

Also, if u look at feature set of both n82 as well as n79,  if u dont need xenon flash that much then going for n79 over n82 is not bad choice at all. Its feature pack 2 device as n85 which i kinda liking with all those menu transitions etc. You get better keypad in n79. Other drawback is lack of gpu in n79 though its application is very much limited as of now. Fm transmitter and navi wheel are welcome additions in n79. I am using fm transmitter in my car stereo with n85. Its effective range is less, only 3-4 meters. Browsing thorough menus using navi wheel is cool. But for camera centric device, get n82  

5800 is different beast. First s60 5th edition touch device with large high resolution screen.Its a mid end touch screen phone. Nokia is coming out with a flagship n series touch screen phone soon after 5800. Touchscreen phones are not for me, hence i went for n85 .

camera quality is same as n82 if not better during bright daylight. Colours seems to be more vibrant on n85. Dual led flash is much more effective than single led of n95 though its not in the same league as n82 xenon flash obviously. You can use it while video recording too. Micro optics of dual led flash in n85 is better , hence its dual led flash is better than n96 , n79 as well as 5800xm. Though not camera centric, its camera performance is very good as of now. And with future firmwares, i am sure it will be improved .

Also , it can be said that nokia does not put all features in one phone. These people put most features barring one. Many people will appreciate xenon flash in n95 8gb as well n85. But that will kill the sales of n82.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Oct 31, 2008)

@ Yogi - That was a great post by you and cleared up a lot of things..

The 5800xm has been recently announced...How much time will it take 2 hit the Indian markets???

And what abt the speed of N85 as compared 2 other devices such as N79/N82?? I feel that N82 must b faster...

@Nikeel - U have decided in favor of the 5800xm and will have 2 wait...But what I think is that this is a never ending phenomenon...Once 5800xm hits the shelves, I think Nokia will announce a touch screen phone with 5 MP cam...I had read that Nokia plans 2 release a lot of touchscreen phones in Q1/Q2 of 2009...And then again all of us will be tempted 2 wait further 4 all those phones...


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 31, 2008)

Speed of n85 is the same as n82/ n95 8gb. Actually i found n95 8gb to be a bit slow compared to n82 . n85 is as fast as n82. 

5800 ex music is expected somewhere in november. Maybe second/third week of november.
As i stated above, nokia is shortly going to announce an " n series " high end touch device.It will come with either 5mp or 8mp cam. I am intested in a true successor of n95 which is to be expected in first quarter of 2009 with 8mp cam and better video recording than vga quality.  

Most people are calling n85 to be a successor of n95, which i think is wrong. I think its n81 successor. Same goes for n79 which follows the footsteps of n78.

I will create a new thread shortly about n85.


----------



## nikhilpai (Oct 31, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> @ Yogi - That was a great post by you and cleared up a lot of things..
> 
> The 5800xm has been recently announced...How much time will it take 2 hit the Indian markets???
> 
> ...



U r right about this being a never ending phenomenon. But I think 5800 is a big leap for Nokia over and above N82/N85/N79. Unlike N79 & N85 which were refurbished N78/N82 and N95 respectively. While there is no reason to wait for newer refurbished mobiles to release (which is never ending) I think a Nokia touchscreen with a large display is worth the wait. And since its releasing about third week of November its not that big a wait. And believe me, I am really desperate to change my mobile.

The N Series touchscreen which Nokia will announce will probably be in the 25k-30k price range (just guessing & I could be wrong) & I don't want to spend more than 20k on my next mobile. And apart from the 3.2 MP cam there is absolutely nothing missing in the 5800 that I would want in my next mobile. So the only improvement Nokia can make in the N Series Touchscreen would be the camera megapixels.

To top it all the 5800 will be cheaper than N95/N85/N82/N79 !!!


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hmm.. 5800 is exp at 18k . We might see n82 at 18k in a month or two.

n85 might be refurbished n95 , but its one hell of a refurbished handset


----------



## uppalpankaj (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes even I was considering the 5800...It is a gr8 phone with superb features...I wished it had 5 MP cam+LED or 3.2 MP Cam + Xenon at least. Taking gr8 photos is really important 4 me....I wud have bought it immediately then on its release...This is the reason why I have decided against it....The 5800 looks superb...

N85 looks cool 2...But then is a lot more expensive than N82...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2008)

@yogi7272 : i think N85 impressed u a lot...so next time will c a N85 pic in ur avatar 
instead of N82


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 1, 2008)

n82 pic looks good enough . And since i was associated with n82 for past 10 months , i wont change it to n85. My experience with n82 has been simply awesome.

Looks like i will get my n82 back which was lying with a friend of mine. Will try to post a camera comparison with n85 



rockstar143 said:


> Finally bought the n85. Awesome phne



Is gps working fine in ur n85 .. I mean the maps application. I am having trouble getting a gps lock in my n85. How about u ?


----------



## Storm_of _RAGE (Nov 11, 2008)

*yogi7272*
I need your help please
I just purchased N85
the speaker sound is good, but I'm not impressed
when I was playing with the Audio settings
I found that both the "Loudness" and "Stereo widening"
have almost no noticeable effect when turned on
(compared to my brother's N73)
and THE MOST IMPORTANT THING that I need you help
with is: when I chose only the left\upper speaker to play
the volume is a lot lower than when I only chose the right\bottom
speaker.
so left have a lower volume than right.
Is this a defect in my phone?
can you please try it in your phone and get back to me ASAP

I would be very grateful to you

my N85 info:
Made in Finland
10.045
10-9-2008
10.045.53.1
10-9-2008


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great! u seem to have made in finland handset .. mine is made in china  

both of my speakers are have same loudness. go to audio settings-balance and adjust it to centre position and then check. Sound quality through earphones is very good . Use it with creative ep630 earphones.

speakers of n73 and 6233 are very loud. Do not expect such loud speakers in new devices.

Here's an interesting read. Nokia future roadmap leaked!

*www.symbian-freak.com/news/008/11/14_devices_found_its_way_into_the_daylight.htm

n85 successor with xenon flash. Why cant they put it on org n85?  its like cashing in with very few actual improvements. Corolla looks good though.

comments..

@Thread starter- could u pls change the name of thread to n85 impressions or something like that . I dont want to create other one for n85


----------



## Storm_of _RAGE (Nov 11, 2008)

I know how to center them
what I meant they had a different sound
when each one of them played individually

then my phone seems to have some kind of defect 
thank you any way


----------



## yogi7272 (Nov 12, 2008)

gps is working fine .. it needed gprs though ..


----------

